# FatMax Mobile Workstation



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Any drywallers have this? It looks pretty badass. I saw it at my local Menards. It looks a lil pricey around $80, especially with the cheap plastic it appears to have, but boy I love the design. 

It seems like it would work good for rocking more than taping, considering taping you need to carry 5 gal buckets/tons of mud in anyways.

With this it seems a guy could easily roll in his cords, screwguns, rotozips, screws, bits, kickers, t square, saws, toolbelt, etc. 

Stanley Consumer Storage 020800R FatMax 4-in1 Mobile Work Station for Tools and Parts: Amazon.com: Home Improvement


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

A Tsquare would fit in there?

A couple trips and everything is in the door.
Not trying to be a wet blanket. 
Looks nice to organize tools.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's the one I use for some boarding gear. Seems to hold everything I need except a T-square,cords and all that big stuff. Fairly durable. Have had this one about 3 years. It has a carry handle on top and a larger folding one for pulling it around.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Here's the one I use for some boarding gear. Seems to hold everything I need except a T-square,cords and all that big stuff. Fairly durable. Have had this one about 3 years. It has a carry handle on top and a larger folding one for pulling it around.


Another Milwaukee guy:thumbsup:

I've got a rolling box, but it's not that tall, and doesn't have a bunch of fancy fold-outs. Removable tray in the top absolutely loaded with junk , and cords, gun, router, pink tape, kicker etc. in the bottom. It's got some little storage units built into the lid for blades, bits, framers, etc. I've had it since 2000 and it's still working perfectly. I honestly think I got it at Kmart Tough little number and built well.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's what I use for some of my taping gear. Works well and rugged although I had to drill holes through the bottom of the top tool box and into the lid below then secured it with bolts and wing nuts for ease. There are little orange clips that slide into a slot to hold it to the lid but it broke the first time I tried to pick the whole thing up with all that weight in it. Have had this one about 3 years also.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

bags


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

my tool box.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> View attachment 769
> my tool box.


I wish my garage was that neat


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Here's what I use for some of my taping gear. Works well and rugged although I had to drill holes through the bottom of the top tool box and into the lid below then secured it with bolts and wing nuts for ease. There are little orange clips that slide into a slot to hold it to the lid but it broke the first time I tried to pick the whole thing up with all that weight in it. Have had this one about 3 years also.


 yep,your from ontario, richards knifes and marshall town trowel and knife.
Is that a bennet knife I see, the kid that works with me loves those things.I like the green handled richards,,$30 bucks a pop though.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore
looks like your going to half to sell that peavy amp to make room for your new taping toyz you want to get :thumbsup::jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

soon .. my brother ..soon . new dura stilts next week. 
come may/June .. master tools/ 10 12 boxes /pump .. that's what i'm starting with . yous guys are rubbing of on me.:yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Hells yeah ...welcome to the darkside haha:jester::jester::jester:


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Another Milwaukee guy:thumbsup:
> 
> I've got a rolling box, but it's not that tall, and doesn't have a bunch of fancy fold-outs. Removable tray in the top absolutely loaded with junk , and cords, gun, router, pink tape, kicker etc. in the bottom. It's got some little storage units built into the lid for blades, bits, framers, etc. I've had it since 2000 and it's still working perfectly. I honestly think I got it at Kmart Tough little number and built well.


I got a FatMax tool box. Your standard 12" tall by two feet wide no wheels. Thing gets heavy real quick and its not even nearly as big. That's why I saw this and it looked pretty nice. Especially since it cascades back to expose everything. 

...and no I guess you would have to strap the T square on the side. I got one of those collapsable ones. I like it for portability.


----------

